# Tai Chi : What should I learn



## ehsen (Mar 28, 2007)

I want to learn Tai Chi but have no idea which style I should choose. I am interested in the Combat Techniques of Tai Chi.  

I heard about one of tai chi's style "24 Forms". And I learned the basic movements. But I don't like it cuz It makes me feel like an 80 years old guy. 

Please advice me which Tai Chi Style I should follow.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 28, 2007)

Xue! Hey, Xue! Where are you? This dude needs some answers.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2007)

The true martial arts side of Taiji takes a long time to learn (years). There are a lot out there claiming to know martial taiji when in reality they do not, they use to much power in application.

Yang 24 is not traditional Yang style from the Yang family but generally any Yang style will be slow, unless you get Yang style from the Tung/Dong family then you will get at least 1, possibly 2 fast forms. But again it takes awhile to get there.

If you are looking for a Taiji school that will very likely get into fighting/free style push hands, look for a Zhaobao school. But unless you are in California or China it is not likely you will find one, at least a real one. 

Start looking here
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43409
After this if you have any questions either post them or send me a PM

I have also posted several videos related to Taiji in this same section if you are interested.


----------



## pete (Mar 28, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I want to learn Tai Chi but have no idea which style I should choose. I am interested in the Combat Techniques of Tai Chi.
> 
> I heard about one of tai chi's style "24 Forms". And I learned the basic movements. But I don't like it cuz It makes me feel like an 80 years old guy.
> 
> Please advice me which Tai Chi Style I should follow.


 
all styles of tai chi contain martial applications and can provide you with an arsenal of combat techniques and self defense.  the real key is finding a competent teacher.  

if you are feeling like an 80 year old guy, its either you or your teacher.  watching a bunch of videos on you tube will likely confuse you, or frustrate you with options that may not be readily available to you.

best bet is to visit local schools that appear to be teaching the complete art, talk to the teacher, and try out some classes.

if you let me know where you are located, i may be able to help...

pete


----------



## hziervogel (Mar 28, 2007)

If you are happen to be near a school associated with Chen Zhonghua, I don't think you would be dissapointed if you wanted to learn Chen style martial arts applications.  There are a number of schools associated with him in both Canada and the U.S.  Applications of the forms and push hands are taught regularly, even to Newbies like me-and you do learn quickly how hard the floor can be.  Master Chen is a disciple of Hong Junsheng and Feng Zhiqiang.  For locations of associated schools try this website.

www.hunyuantaijiacademy.com


----------



## ehsen (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you watch the Jet Lee's movie "Tai Chi Master". In the opening scence of movie he practise Tai Chi. Which style was that?

People "I AM NOT TRYING TO LEARN MARTIAL ARTS FROM MOVIES"

But I kind a like that one (atleast it had some fast moves). 

I know what you are thinking "Why i stress too much on speed". I guess its in my blood. Even when I perform my punching drills I try my best to punch as fast as possible (just like rain drops).

I am going to watch the videos you posted I hope it will help me to find the right style.


----------



## pete (Mar 29, 2007)

to tell you the truth, movies are a great cultural reference and provides a little exposure to what may otherwise be exotic or mysterious... but...

once you get the bug to actually DO something, you have to also get practical. determine how far you'd travel for training and find out who is teaching in that radius.  then check there websites, talk to them, watch or sit in on a class, etc.  in other words, do your homework for something that can actually lead you to a teacher.  then, if you have questions or maybe narrowed your search down to a few guys, ask on these types of boards. this one is ok, so is emptyflower.

the worst thing you can do to yourself is watch a bunch of videos of guys in china, decide you like style-x because of the way that particular guy moves, then fixate yourself on a style that may have no competent teachers in your area. 

the video clips, dvds, books, and other resources become valuable once you begin your training, to supplement your understanding and give you contrast to what you are learning and what you may be able to accomplish in the art.

good luck!!!

pete


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2007)

You mean this Jet Li Movie
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5571843099929150074

For the most part in the opening scene what you see being done (especially by those in the back ground) is Yang style. What he is doing in some cases is Yang movements in a stationary lower stance. Some of the stuff he is doing however could be anything actually, could be Chen, Could be added Wushu moves, etc.

Later in the movie when he is figuring out and inventing Taiji there is a section where he is doing Chen.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 29, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> You mean this Jet Li Movie
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5571843099929150074
> 
> For the most part in the opening scene what you see being done (especially by those in the back ground) is Yang style. What he is doing in some cases is Yang movements in a stationary lower stance. Some of the stuff he is doing however could be anything actually, could be Chen, Could be added Wushu moves, etc.
> ...


The mish-mash highlights the other problem with getting excited about learning a particular style based on movies...

A lot of the time, particular styles are poorly represented in movies for various reasons, ranging from simple inexperience on the part of the performer to the wishes of the director or even simple cinematic need.  Sometimes, the styles don't even really exist!


----------



## ehsen (Mar 30, 2007)

You are 100% right. But videos and movies atleast give you a feel of that particular art. And i think Jet Li would be a big inspiration for me rather than guy living next door to me (who rarely remember to flush)


----------



## Taijiman (Apr 2, 2007)

The group taiji from the movie looks like 24 form (mostly based on Yang style), and the stuff he's doing individualy seperate from the group is Chen style technique... though Jet Li's taiji quan isn't really considered that good, so it's not exactly and acurate representation.

Anyway, it sounds like you'd probably enjoy something like Chen style or Zhaobao style best as they're a bit more "dynamic" than the other styles, though you're still going to start off with slow training.

Chen style, old frame first form: 




2nd form (cannon fist):


----------



## stickarts (Apr 2, 2007)

Tai Chi has not been a major study of mine although i did practice it for awhile. It really came down to having an experienced teacher who was able to make it fun and show the practical application.
I found the pushing hands drills to help me a great deal in applying the applications since it helped me feel where peoples balance were at.
I believe we covered some Chen and Wu styles, but it was the teacher that i enjoyed working with. The form was helpful but to me the push hands was the nuts and bolts of my being able to apply it.


----------



## ehsen (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess I just found my style. Canon Fist is the kind of thing which I was looking for. Thanks for posting videos.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I guess I just found my style. Canon Fist is the kind of thing which I was looking for. Thanks for posting videos.


 
Chen style, my favorite. 

If you go with one of the members of the Chen family (Zhenglei, Xiaowang, Xiaoxing) that live in or near Chen village, or one of their teachers you will generally have to learn Laojia yilu, laojia erlu and xinjia yilu before you learn Xinjia Erlu; Cannon Fist. 

And if you learn from Zhenglei or one of his students you will likely learn his 18 form before anything else. If from Xiaowang or one of his students you will likely learn his 19 and 38 forms first.

However there is another line out of Beijing from Chen Fake > Chen Zhoukai > Chen Yu that may teach the Erlu forms sooner, of that I am not yet sure.

Chan also has a few sword (dao and jian)forms, Halberd form, Spear form and staff form.

Laojia Erlu (also called cannon fist)


----------

